

AirBnB for Boats - noinput
http://www.boatbound.co/

======
Terretta
Exorbitant at the moment: 10 to 20 days' rental buys your own boat at the NYC
area pricing ($600/day for a $6000 boat). Compare that to auto ($60 for a
$30,000 car) or AirBnB rent ($120 for a $300,000 apt) and the boat pricing
makes no sense.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Pricing _should_ drop as more rentals come onto the market, but that's in a
rational market. Time will tell.

------
toomuchtodo
As someone who is selling his car, motorcycle, and liquidating part of his
retirement to buy a sailboat to live on, I'd like to subscribe to your
newsletter!

------
chrisdevereux
You should say something about which countries you operate in. The copy seems
to have been written with the assumption that only Americans will read it.

------
TrevorJ
Great idea, love the pain-free signup.

 _However_ , your site breaks the back button for me which is a huge
annoyance.

------
kposehn
I would totally use this, if I had an actually nice body of water to, you
know, use.

